# Daemon Prince of Tzeentch



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The other day, I picked up a Dark Age Dragyri Soul Warden for $2.00. Not bad, eh? Anyway, the stock model had a very arcane look to it, and it was roughly daemon prince sized. It occurred to me that rather than just paint it as a piece to practice light source effects or something on, I could actually do something useful with it, and so I converted it into a daemon prince of Tzeentch. A spare icon, a bit of green stuff, and a couple leftover bits from the Spawn sprues, and...


















I wanted to try something I hadn't done before, paint-wise. I'd never tried to get a glowing effect from skin before, so I decided to see if I could get a sort of arcane iridescent glow going. To sort of emphasize it, I left the cloak relatively flat-- it's still a three stage highlight, it's just not as heavily detailed or anything as I might normally do.

What do you all think?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I like it! The conversion itself is awesome, I love the pose. Plus, the birdly head and distorted hand are great choices. :biggrin:

I'm not really sure it looks like the skin is glowing or not. It might be one of those things that doesn't photo well, but to me, he just looks bright. I mean, he's Tzeentch, so that's great, but he doesn't really glow... oh well. On the whole, it's very well done and I'm thoroughly impressed.

-My 2 cents.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The model is pretty much spot on. With the conversion work he's a very believable prince 

As for the glowing i'm afraid i agree. The skin just looks very nicely highlighted and the cloak looks really flat in comparison.

I wish i could be more helpful but the only way i've seen people do glowing skin is with OSL. Maybe it'd pop more if the cloak was darker?


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe if you did some OSL onto the cloak, staff, and armor _from_ his skin, it would make the glowing effect better?

Personally, I think your metallic areas could use a wash (, but that is a preference thing. I like flat metalic areas, as the sparkle hurts my eyes. 

Otherwise, an interesting prince for your WoC army!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice conversion, the Spawn head works very well. I have to agree with the others saying the cloak looks way too flat, though; how about using layers of very watered-down metallics to give an iridescent pattern of random colouration to it? I'm thinking something like the wavy lines you get in Damascus steel, just all over the fabric...

Anyway, wardrobe issues aside, have some rep for a nice DP


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

reminds me of a tau... like the ethereal guys .


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice conversion, excellent bits selection. I will rep you for that. Painting is better than i can do so i will rep you for that too.


----------

